# Posting pix on a tablet



## GotGarlic (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi. I have an Android Galaxy Note 10.2 tablet and I use the DC app on it. Whenever I try to post a picture by tapping the Attachment button, I get an error message that the file type isn't supported. They're jpg files. Is there something I should be doing differently? Thanks.


----------



## FrankZ (Jul 1, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> Hi. I have an Android Galaxy Note 10.2 tablet and I use the DC app on it. Whenever I try to post a picture by tapping the Attachment button, I get an error message that the file type isn't supported. They're jpg files. Is there something I should be doing differently? Thanks.



Let's see how it works.


----------



## FrankZ (Jul 1, 2013)

Are you picking an existing picture or trying to take a new one with the camera?  I have that tablet (it rocks, get a better wacom stylus).


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm picking one from the Gallery. DH gave it to me for Christmas - I love it! Thanks for the tip


----------



## FrankZ (Jul 1, 2013)

Just checking from the camera. 



That seems to work too.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000085BDB/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 is the stylus I use.  I like the eraser end.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 1, 2013)

I think I see the problem, although I don't understand it. I have my cell phone, tablet and Windows PC connected to Dropbox. So when I take a pic with my cell phone, it's automagically uploaded to Dropbox and synced to my tablet and PC. But for some reason, the app doesn't like pix from the Dropbox folder. I could select a photo and attach it from a non-Dropbox folder. Thanks for looking into this.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 1, 2013)

FrankZ said:


> Just checking from the camera.
> 
> View attachment 18175
> 
> ...


I need a stylus for my phone. What should I look for? Why is that stylus worth so much money?


----------



## FrankZ (Jul 1, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> I think I see the problem, although I don't understand it. I have my cell phone, tablet and Windows PC connected to Dropbox. So when I take a pic with my cell phone, it's automagically uploaded to Dropbox and synced to my tablet and PC. But for some reason, the app doesn't like pix from the Dropbox folder. I could select a photo and attach it from a non-Dropbox folder. Thanks for looking into this.



This is because the file is on dropbox and not on your tablet.  You can download it from dropbox first and get it on your tablet.  There are many ways to go about it.  Have a look at ES File Explorer.  This might help solve your problems as it allows browsing of Drive and Dropbox and does the down load seamlessly.



taxlady said:


> I need a stylus for my phone. What should I look for? Why is that stylus worth so much money?



Depending on the phone it may be wasted money. 

Most phones and tablets are capacitive (the iPhone is for instance) and need a contact area about a quarter square inch which is why the ends of the styli are so fat.  The Samsung note (amongst others) using an inductive as well as capacitive stylus.  The Note uses the Wacom digitizer in particular.

The reason it was worth it for me is speed and precision.  Inductive (active) styli are faster, more responsive and more accurate.  

If your phone does not support it then it won't work.  It won't do anything.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 1, 2013)

FrankZ said:


> ...
> Depending on the phone it may be wasted money.
> 
> Most phones and tablets are capacitive (the iPhone is for instance) and need a contact area about a quarter square inch which is why the ends of the styli are so fat.  The Samsung note (amongst others) using an inductive as well as capacitive stylus.  The Note uses the Wacom digitizer in particular.
> ...


I get paid by credit card on my phone (Samsung Galaxy SIII). I have a little gizmo that attaches to the head phone jack and I "swipe" the credit card on it. Then the client signs on my phone. Right now they have to use a finger.  It would be much better with a stylus.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks, Frank! I'm checking out your suggestion.


----------



## FrankZ (Jul 2, 2013)

taxlady said:


> I get paid by credit card on my phone (Samsung Galaxy SIII). I have a little gizmo that attaches to the head phone jack and I "swipe" the credit card on it. Then the client signs on my phone. Right now they have to use a finger.  It would be much better with a stylus.



I believe that is capacitive.  Look at the http://adonit.net/jot/classic/ .  They are more pen like than the rubber tipped things.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 2, 2013)

FrankZ said:


> I believe that is capacitive.  Look at the http://adonit.net/jot/classic/ .  They are more pen like than the rubber tipped things.


Cool/ thank you. That looks like what I want. I did some Googling and found that my local Bureau en Gros (Staples) seems to have them in stock for $19.05 - no waiting, no shipping, no customs.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 2, 2013)

Android, app sucks. I_t was ten times better ansd easier to _use iPhone app. I hate my Galaxy .


----------



## taxlady (Jul 2, 2013)

CharlieD said:


> Android, app sucks. I_t was ten times better ansd easier to _use iPhone app. I hate my Galaxy .


I much prefer the Galaxy to the iPhone.

How long have you had the Galaxy Charlie? They take a little getting used to.


----------



## FrankZ (Jul 2, 2013)

CharlieD said:


> Android, app sucks. I_t was ten times better ansd easier to _use iPhone app. I hate my Galaxy .



There is room in this world for both smart phones and iPhones.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 2, 2013)

FrankZ said:


> I believe that is capacitive.  Look at the Jot Classic Fine Point Stylus for iPad and Android .  They are more pen like than the rubber tipped things.





taxlady said:


> Cool/ thank you. That looks like what I want. I did some Googling and found that my local Bureau en Gros (Staples) seems to have them in stock for $19.05 - no waiting, no shipping, no customs.


I bought it. It's a really pretty aqua colour. It seems to work well. Thanks again, Frank.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 2, 2013)

taxlady said:


> I much prefer the Galaxy to the iPhone.
> 
> How long have you had the Galaxy Charlie? They take a little getting used to.



I've had it for about a month now. Still cannot get used to it. Hate disappearing apps, miss multi-language key board, etc. Really missed the simplicity of the iPhone too.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 2, 2013)

CharlieD said:


> I've had it for about a month now. Still cannot get used to it. Hate disappearing apps, miss multi-language key board, etc. Really missed the simplicity of the iPhone too.


é
Disappearing apps? You mean they aren't where you put them? Click the apps button and you should be able to see all of your apps.

I'm not sure what you mean by multi-language key board. If I want é I hold finger on the "e" until it shows up, then slide my finger to it. If I want ø I use "o". That works for just about all the special letters/special characters.

If I want a number, I just leave my finger on the key with that number until it shows up. I can also switch to the number screen.


----------



## FrankZ (Jul 2, 2013)

taxlady said:


> I bought it. It's a really pretty aqua colour. It seems to work well. Thanks again, Frank.



Glad you like it.

Mine is red, though since I got my Note tablet I don't use it.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 2, 2013)

FrankZ said:


> Glad you like it.
> 
> Mine is red, though since I got my Note tablet I don't use it.


Why don't you use it with the Note tablet?

Well, this will look a lot more professional when I hand a stylus to my client instead of telling him/her to sign with a finger.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 3, 2013)

I just installed Dropsync and it's downloading my pix. Thanks, Frank!


----------



## FrankZ (Jul 3, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Why don't you use it with the Note tablet?
> 
> Well, this will look a lot more professional when I hand a stylus to my client instead of telling him/her to sign with a finger.



The Jot is great for capacitive screens but doesn't some close to the function of an active stylus.  The wacom pen is faster, more accurate, and has extra features.  The "eraser" end can erase instead of me having to set that then use the stylus.  Also the tablet can sense the stylus hovering and have different functions then when touching.  Did I mention it also has a button to change functions even more?  And it is pressure sensitive.

If you only need a customer signature you are fine.  If you need to use the tablet to capture writing/drawing then the active stylus (Samsung Note) is the way to go.  I use my tablet for note taking in class.  The old one was ok but I had problems keeping up.  The Note screams along and the only issue is my chicken scratch handwriting.   

BTW.. if you need a good note taking/organizing app I use Lecture Notes.  It does everything and more than I could ask for and the developer is Johnny on the Spot when it comes  to issues.


----------



## FrankZ (Jul 3, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> I just installed Dropsync and it's downloading my pix. Thanks, Frank!



My phone, tablet and laptop all share my photos together.

Automagically.

And dropbox throws space at you like it is water.  I am running about 60GB for free right now.

And they have native Ubuntu software unlike Google, which is making me unhappy.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 3, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Disappearing apps? You mean they aren't where you put them? ....



In my old iPhone I had 3 different languages set up. I could type in any of them.
Yes, I know I could go back to my apps and put the missing one back on my home screen, but it is pain in the neck.
But also apps, for example the app for this site. The iPhone was so much better, there is no comparison. This one I still cannot figure out how to go to my threads, how to add a pick or respond to a thread.
I used to have a prayer book on my iPhone, and have the same one now, but in iPhone I could change the font, I could change the size of the font, none of that in this phone. 
The only reason i got it was because of the price and the size of the screen that is actually a main reason. If iPhone would have a big screen I will go back to it in a heartbeat.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 3, 2013)

CharlieD said:


> In my old iPhone I had 3 different languages set up. I could type in any of them.
> Yes, I know I could go back to my apps and put the missing one back on my home screen, but it is pain in the neck.
> But also apps, for example the app for this site. The iPhone was so much better, there is no comparison. This one I still cannot figure out how to go to my threads, how to add a pick or respond to a thread.
> I used to have a prayer book on my iPhone, and have the same one now, but in iPhone I could change the font, I could change the size of the font, none of that in this phone.
> The only reason i got it was because of the price and the size of the screen that is actually a main reason. If iPhone would have a big screen I will go back to it in a heartbeat.


I like the app for DC. I didn't have it on the iPhone, so I can't compare.

Sounds like you are dealing with the steep learning curve. It should get better.

One of the things I like better about Android than iOS is that I still have a map and voice directions if I lose signal. I can even save the map for offline use and not waste my data for looking at the map when I'm not home.


----------



## FrankZ (Jul 3, 2013)

History has shown us the iPhone app is more buggy than the Android version.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 3, 2013)

FrankZ said:


> The Jot is great for capacitive screens but doesn't some close to the function of an active stylus.  The wacom pen is faster, more accurate, and has extra features.  The "eraser" end can erase instead of me having to set that then use the stylus.  Also the tablet can sense the stylus hovering and have different functions then when touching.  Did I mention it also has a button to change functions even more?  And it is pressure sensitive.
> 
> If you only need a customer signature you are fine.  If you need to use the tablet to capture writing/drawing then the active stylus (Samsung Note) is the way to go.  I use my tablet for note taking in class.  The old one was ok but I had problems keeping up.  The Note screams along and the only issue is my chicken scratch handwriting.
> 
> BTW.. if you need a good note taking/organizing app I use Lecture Notes.  It does everything and more than I could ask for and the developer is Johnny on the Spot when it comes  to issues.


I won't be getting a fancier stylus soon. I don't know how much note taking I want to do on a phone.

Does Lecture Notes sync with your computer? Does it work with something like Evernote?


----------



## FrankZ (Jul 3, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Does Lecture Notes sync with your computer? Does it work with something like Evernote?



Sort of.  You can share out the raw format it uses or share your notes as PDFs.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 3, 2013)

taxlady said:


> I like the app for DC. I didn't have it on the iPhone, so I can't compare.
> 
> Sounds like you are dealing with the steep learning curve. It should get better.
> 
> One of the things I like better about Android than iOS is that I still have a map and voice directions if I lose signal. I can even save the map for offline use and not waste my data for looking at the map when I'm not home.




For example, just now I was reading this thread on my phone just now and wanted to respond. I cannot figure out how to do that on the phone, had to turn the PC on.

Also, my iPhone also had voice directions.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 3, 2013)

CharlieD said:


> For example, just now I was reading this thread on my phone just now and wanted to respond. I cannot figure out how to do that on the phone, had to turn the PC on.
> 
> Also, my iPhone also had voice directions.


Just under the time and date of the post, there is a pull down menu. It looks like a fat, blue "v".


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 3, 2013)

ok, so that does allow me to quote and then post, but what if I do not want to quote, what if I simply want to comment on the thread?


----------



## FrankZ (Jul 3, 2013)

Hit the menu button and select "reply"


----------



## taxlady (Jul 3, 2013)

FrankZ said:


> Hit the menu button and select "reply"


What Frank said. The phone's menu button, to the left of the on button.


----------



## bakechef (Jul 3, 2013)

I like the DC App on both of my android devices, it seems to work really well.  It is definitely a very stable app.

You aren't going to get better navigation than with an android device right now, it's gotten so good and only gets better.  I do like the option of navigating without having a data signal, not only does it save data, but you won't be up a creek without a paddle if you are out of range of data signal!


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 4, 2013)

bakechef said:


> I like the DC App on both of my android devices, it seems to work really well.  It is definitely a very stable app.
> 
> You aren't going to get better navigation than with an android device right now, it's gotten so good and only gets better.  I do like the option of navigating without having a data signal, not only does it save data, but you won't be up a creek without a paddle if you are out of range of data signal!


What are talking about? I cannot get anywere without connection


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 4, 2013)

taxlady said:


> What Frank said. The phone's menu button, to the left of the on button.


Thank you. That worked


----------



## taxlady (Jul 4, 2013)

CharlieD said:


> What are talking about? I cannot get anywere without connection


If you want it to tell you directions to somewhere, you can tell it to save for offline viewing.


----------

